#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Video nono

## test12

Wat is lux, wat is lumen en hoeveel van welke bij een normale productie of show?

Wat is gewenst voor een doorsnee camera?
Wat is mogelijk met 4 lux?

gr. Herman

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik kan je geen exacte definities geven, maar die kun je zeker wel vinden... beetje zoeken kan geen kwaad, bijvoorbeeld: 
http://videoamateurs.pagina.nl/ lees ze!

----------


## DrMatiz

Lux is feitelijk een eenheid voor verlichtingssterkte (illuminance). Lux = lumen/m2

--------------------------------------------
1000 lumen, geconcentreerd op 1 m2, verlicht die m2 met 1000 lux. Dezelfde 1000 lumen, verspreid over 10 m2, verlichten die met 100 lux.

zonlicht overdag = 32000-100000 lux
tvstudio's = ongeveer 1000 lux
helder kantoor = ongeveer 400 lux
zons opkomst/-ondergang = ongeveer 400 lux (zonder bewolking)
maanlicht = ongeveer 1 lux
--------------------------------bron:wikipedia

Wat zijn je plannen? Ga je een theatervoorstelling registreren of iets dergelijks? Succes in ieder geval, mocht je nog meer vragen hebben, post/mail me maar

Groet, Matthijs m.vanheerikhuize@wanadoo.nl

----------

